# dall'altra sponda del naviglio.



## AndresTh98 (10 Novembre 2018)

ciao a tutti, vi leggo da più di un anno e oggi ho deciso di palesarmi.
P.s. : domenica tifo per voi


----------



## 7vinte (10 Novembre 2018)

AndresTh98 ha scritto:


> ciao a tutti, vi leggo da più di un anno e oggi ho deciso di palesarmi.
> P.s. : domenica tifo per voi



Benevenuto. Finalmente un ospite interista, erano tutti gobbi prima... che tu sia il primo interista sportivo?


----------



## AndresTh98 (10 Novembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Benevenuto. Finalmente un ospite interista, erano tutti gobbi prima... che tu sia il primo interista sportivo?



grazie, quindi sono l'unico? wow.
se sono un interista sportivo? puoi stare tranquillo


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Novembre 2018)

AndresTh98 ha scritto:


> ciao a tutti, vi leggo da più di un anno e oggi ho deciso di palesarmi.
> P.s. : domenica tifo per voi



Ti dico la verità? Sono felice sia arrivato un interista sul forum (pensa te come sono ridotto ).
A parte una tifosa giallorossa, siamo circondati dai gobbi.
Bastaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Novembre 2018)

Benvenuto. Mi auguro non provieni da fognafans. Che ci stanno augurando i peggiori infortuni ai nostri giocatori. Una roba vergognosa.


----------



## AndresTh98 (10 Novembre 2018)

Ahaha grazie


----------



## AndresTh98 (10 Novembre 2018)

Non lo frequento molto, mi ero iscritto li un po' di tempo fa ma avrò scritto si e no 5 messaggi.
Ti devo dire la verità, trovo più interessante leggere i forum dei tifosi avversari.


----------



## Nils (21 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Benvenuto. Mi auguro non provieni da fognafans. Che ci stanno augurando i peggiori infortuni ai nostri giocatori. Una roba vergognosa.





AndresTh98 ha scritto:


> Non lo frequento molto, mi ero iscritto li un po' di tempo fa ma avrò scritto si e no 5 messaggi.
> Ti devo dire la verità, trovo più interessante leggere i forum dei tifosi avversari.



Tranquillo, per quanto su Interfans ci possano andare pesante , non raggiungono mai le vette di certi presunti tifosi rossoneri in questo forum,
da questo punto di vista noi siamo molto particolari, forse per questo piace anche ai tifosi di altre squadre


----------

